# 2 maltese for adoption



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

hi, theres 2 maltese for adoption in los angeles

the handsome happy boy is 4 years old,
and the pretty princess is 1 year old

the owner's husband has horrible allergies from them ,so they had to make the most difficult choice to find them a better home

i dont know the person personally, but i am writing this for her coz i came upon her post in another forum and i asked her permission if i could post on SM

they havent been neutured / spayed yet, but will be soon, so they will be available in about 2 weeks

also, the owner would like them to be together if its possible, and would love them to go to a home that will love them unconditionally, she really wants them to find their forever home. (somebody did adopt them a few months ago, but sent them back because they got a new puppy and didnt want the 2 malts anymore)


if anybody is interested, or know anybody that would be interested, or has any questions, please PM me








i would love it if somebody in SM could adopt them and treat them like royalty 










edit : the owner just let me know that she would like to still keep in touch with her babies after they have been adopted


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How very sad that they were tossed aside for a new puppy. I hope they
find a forever home soon! They're so cute together.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

That is sad, but maybe they will find a great forever forever home this time. If I lived in LA and if I had more $$ and more time and didn't already have 4.... I do hope someone here gets them.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

AWww I really hope they find a home and together, they are so cute!!!


Best Wishes,
Andrea~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck to them.

I see that one has paws that seem "discolored" perhaps that doggie has allergies and the Dad has the same allergies... maybe the Dad isn't allergic to the dogs but to whatever is bothering that one doggie?

Melanie


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

well the owner let me know that she found a new home for both of them







thanks for all ur help !









oo great observation MissMelanie-- i'll email the owner right now and let her know


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Were they going to stay together? I sure hope so. How sad for the owners but hopefully the pups will have wonderful forever home!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I've never heard of someone having to give malts up b/c of allergies. If my son and I can handle them, I'd think anyone can.

They are cuties. I hope they were able to stay together.


----------

